# Keine Reform, aber Verlängerung für EU-Sicherheitsbehörde ENISA



## Newsfeed (13 Juni 2008)

Die im Zuge der stockenden Pläne für eine EU-Regulierungsbehörde zur Diskussion stehende ENISA soll vorerst drei Jahre weiterarbeiten können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

